# Youtube



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

Hello guys just thought I should make a thread where we can post our YouTube channels and subscribe each other. 
I think it will be fun... Here is my channel Brez Lin - YouTube
Thanks, Brez.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

jobberdora's channel - YouTube


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

Come on guys don't you want some more subs?!??


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Great thread. Here is mine Canadian Aqua Farm - YouTube


----------



## cypho (Apr 24, 2010)

thecypho - youtube


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

dinherz's channel - YouTube


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

come on guys get some free subs!!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Calvin Simms - YouTube


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

Come on guys I know more of you have a YouTube channel!!!


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

Post some more channels guys!!


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

Come on I promise I'll sub you


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm actually kinda surprised this thread hasn't taken off. It's a great idea and I know lots of people here have YouTube accounts. Come on people!


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay, here you go:

Dragonfish Canada - YouTube

If there is one of my videos I would most recommend it would be this one: summer 2009 visit to freshwaterstingray.nl - feeding time - YouTube I really am too lazy when it comes to doing online promotion of videos; this one should be up over 100,000 views in my opinion lol


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

here is mine.

Exotic Aquaria's Channel - YouTube


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

awesome!!! i subscribed you both


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

let me know if this works please


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

dino said:


> let me know if this works please


takes me to this video is private screen.


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

subscribe and be subscribed


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

bump it up??


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

come on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

i can promise that i will sub you


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

Sub for sub


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Mike Di Nardo - YouTube


----------

